# Backless



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

The joints look nice and tight.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Isnt that one of them new masonary boxes with the plastic front and the removable masonary back?:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Is the picture taken from the crawl space or something?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D will know where that's at.... I see some Cat3, so that must be the 200a service. :whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Peter D will know where that's at.... I see some Cat3, so that must be the 200a service. :whistling2:


 :laughing:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Is the picture taken from the crawl space or something?


 Crawl!:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

codeone said:


> Crawl!:thumbsup:


 They thought you were not going to crawl under there huh?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

Yup!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

codeone said:


> Yup!:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


 That happens so often.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Peter D will know where that's at.... I see some Cat3, so that must be the 200a service. :whistling2:


I bet he comes on here tonight bragging about all the "specials" he found today surfing HD and LOWES


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I bet he comes on here tonight bragging about all the "specials" he found today surfing HD and LOWES


 Yup.:laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> They thought you were not going to crawl under there huh?


I havent had an inspector crawl under one of my remodels in sooooo long I cant remember when it was. Good thing for them i'm not a full time hack.:whistling2: I thought everyone loved to crawl under houses. :laughing:
Hvac inspectors seem to be the worst offenders here.:whistling2:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I havent had an inspector crawl under one of my remodels in sooooo long I cant remember when it was. Good thing for them i'm not a full time hack.:whistling2: I thought everyone loved to crawl under houses. :laughing:
> Hvac inspectors seem to be the worst offenders here.:whistling2:


 They crawl under the house here in the county that I work in. Which county do you work in?


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> They crawl under the house here in the county that I work in. Which county do you work in?


He works in yours "The Great State"!:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

codeone said:


> He works in yours "The Great State"!:whistling2::laughing:


 All of the inspectors that I have seen crawl the crawl space, but I'm sure there might be one that doesn't.


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

william1978 said:


> All of the inspectors that I have seen crawl the crawl space, but I'm sure there might be one that doesn't.


 Same happens up in our county, there are 1 or 2 that dont.:laughing:

I knew you would know what I was refering to:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> They crawl under the house here in the county that I work in. Which county do you work in?


 
First I didnt say they dont crawl in my county. They are supposed to.....
I have seen some go under on some houses that were really low and rocky....
Maybe its because they knew me and have inspected my work for years...
But at least 2 of them I never met. And never did they ask to go take a look see....
I'm in mecklenburg. We have some really good inspectors and a few really bad(of course they have laid off so many who knows who's left).
What county are you in?


----------



## codeone (Sep 15, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> I'm in mecklenburg. What county are you in?


First your not supposed to mention locations by name on these threads,check entry. 2nd you dont know "The Great State?":laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

william1978 said:


> All of the inspectors that I have seen crawl the crawl space, but I'm sure there might be one that doesn't.


I'm sure most do but I dont do alot of new resi and the ones that have visited me must have xray vision and could see how good a job I did cause they didnt go under and get dirty....


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Most don't get dirty here either. They work for the State ya know.
Heck! We got a couple around that are so OLD and frail they won't come up the stairs in the snow!!

But what a pension they'll have. (not in the city,They're young and take the money-Cash):whistling2:


----------

